# Allwinner A13 jellybean 4.1.1 rom (rooted)



## sugarbuger70 (Dec 5, 2012)

Here is a new rom courtesy of toxicro and the techknow site. check it out they are helpful with any issues. got it on two different a13 of mine. enjoy! just register on the site and its free and well worth it. http://www.techknow.me/forum/index.php?topic=4595.0


----------



## xgeek.cub (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks mate,
Does it work on
A13 1.2CPU, GPU 400 Mali, 8gig NAND Flash?


----------

